# looking for a GOLDEN retriever!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think in FL you are looking at that price range- there are litters upcoming from lovely dogs in the Central FL area...have you looked at the Mid FL GRC FB page/breeder referral?
I believe Laura Topping (loralei) has a litter coming from her very dark girl, and I know Yvonne Sargent has a litter on the way (Crescent). 
You should get some real gold with either litter.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

just joined the funk page thank you! crescent i looked no contact info on website


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

sent you a PM w her email


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

OK so i found 4 places that attracted to me either because of the look of the dogs ( which i really want a beautiful dog)
and because the website looked legit so can anyone give me reviews if they know about or have had an experience with these breeders? 


goldenway goldens marlboro nj 

ridley retrievers PA

goodtime goldens bedford NY 

golden retrievers atlanta lee carroll


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Of those, Goodtime is the only one I would consider. I'm not certain what the issue with Crescent was, since Prism was kind enough to provide the email address, unless all of her pups are spoken for. I assume that your desire for a beautiful dog means that you are looking for one that is correct according to the standard. Crescent will definitely give you that, plus clearances, plus a dog with a proper temperament. 

The fourth one, among other things, didn't even manage to spell "Dams" correctly on their website, the second breeds doodles AND "Goldadors," and the first one sells nu vet. The dogs on those sites do not look correct. Please see prior threads for significant red flags for each.

Here's a previous thread on Goldenway: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...der-recommendations-nj-goldenway-goldens.html

Here's one on Ridley: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/442129-ridleys-red-retrivers-pa.html

Here's one on Lee Caroll: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/108683-lee-caroll-cartersville-ga.html


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

i forgot some more that i looked into 
bounder hill
wyoming
dichi
wildfire
skyriver


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Bounder Hill - field Goldens, appear to have clearances - They will be high energy, driven dogs that probably need a job. Don't expect them to just lie around all day.

Here's a thread on Dichi & Wyoming: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ppy/447809-dichi-goldens-wyoming-goldens.html

Wildfire: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breeder-puppy/418777-wildfire-goldens-mn.html

Skyriver - same as Bounder Hill - field Goldens, high energy, appear to have clearances


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

do you think they will be high energy because of the dark red color? i don't think thats true i have 2 friends with red goldens and they're calm as can be but they live in canada and I'm not going there to get one


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

As an added note, with any litter, do check clearances. If you post the litter info here, there are several members that can assist with evaluation.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> do you think they will be high energy because of the dark red color? i don't think thats true i have 2 friends with red goldens and they're calm as can be but they live in canada and I'm not going there to get one


Color has nothing to do with energy. Field Goldens tend to be darker, but that isn't the reason for their high energy. Those breeders are selecting for high energy, high drive dogs that can "go" all day long. Conformation breeders don't necessarily need such a high drive, and prioritize correct structure. That isn't to say that a conformation bred Golden can't do field work or that a field Golden can't be successful in the breed ring, but they are being bred for different jobs. You're going to get a Golden temperament either way, but the field Goldens are going to be higher energy in almost every case. There are probably threads on this topic, if you search for them. If you want a dog that is just as content to lie around as he is to do something, you probably don't want a field dog. If, however, you want a dog that you're going to do something with, you're probably okay with a field dog. I would expect a field bred dog to be more challenging as a puppy and require more time, effort, and training. If you have a high energy dog that doesn't have an outlet, you are going to have trouble in the way of negative/nuisance/destructive behaviors.

The first question you need to ask yourself is, "what am I going to do with this dog?" Not "what color dog do I want?" There are plenty of conformation breeders that have darker dogs, if you choose to go that route.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> do you think they will be high energy because of the dark red color? i don't think thats true i have 2 friends with red goldens and they're calm as can be but they live in canada and I'm not going there to get one


It is not the color but the focus of field trials that generally leads to high energy dogs. That may not be the case with every litter and every puppy. Talk with the breeder. 

I will caution you just like I would anyone looking for extreme color like red or pale gold (marketed as cream) learn about health certifications and how to verify them. There are bad breeders in every style. In the extremes, you tend to see more like the Ridley's Reds that you could not give me a puppy from because the heath certifications are so spotty or failed. 

Below are some infographics and screenshots that I hope get you started. Always get registered names or numbers to verify on www.offa.org. Always verify claims and be suspicious of websites that only have cute/pretty pictures and call names.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Is there any concern about the progressive retinal atrophy DNA test results?


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

has anyone heard of blessed goldens? looks legit? i just get swept away by the beauty and cuteness its hard to see if its legit


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> Is there any concern about the progressive retinal atrophy DNA test results?


What do you mean?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> has anyone heard of blessed goldens? looks legit? i just get swept away by the beauty and cuteness its hard to see if its legit



Cyrus has some of his clearances- I don't see eyes though. 
Eva has just had a litter and she has no clearances. 
I didn't check the rest of the dogs she's breeding. It just depresses me. She was born 3-29-14 (I edited k9data to reflect this) and was entered in the stud books 6-15 if whoever Pam Berry is had that right- which means she was bred and the litter registered when she was 15 months old. She's plenty old enough to have clearances.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> has anyone heard of blessed goldens? looks legit? i just get swept away by the beauty and cuteness its hard to see if its legit


Wow! They are not worth the $2050 price tag by a long shot. Seriously these dogs reasonably belong in the 600-800 price range. Sadly when puppy buyer searches focus on a color and puppies available now this what you get.:--appalled:

This breeder claims to be in the Bred with H.E.A.R.T program. That program is supposed to mean the breeder follows the health testing requirements of that breed's parent club. Sadly that is almost never what we see from these breeders. Cyrus may have full health testing but not full certifications since they are not listed online. His hips and elbows are but his eyes and heart are posted as hardcopy forms their website that have not been certified by OFA. It's very sad because with less than $30 and an envelope he could have full certifications.

All of the girls in this breeding program are incredibly deficient on health testing. It seems their eyes are posted as hardcopy exam forms but are not certified by OFA for $12. Grace has apparently been seen by a cardiologist but again they could not pay the $15 to have those results certified by the OFA. No other girl has a hardcopy heart posted at all so no heart testing for them. And not a single one of the girls has any hip or elbow certifications which have to be reviewed by OFA in order to receive certification. In fact Grace who recently had a litter was too young to have hip and elbow certifications since she was not 24 months old when she had her puppies.

The stud dog they chose to use for one of their breedings is named Justice however he seems nonexistent. Their claim is that he's a year and a half old which means he cannot have hip or elbow certifications which they have to be 24 months old to get. 

There is also an appalling lack of health certification is behind all of these dogs. 

Then there are the pedigrees which are just dead end pedigrees that go nowhere I'll post links to www. K9Data.com you can see what I mean.

Pedigree: Sir Cyrus The Great
Pedigree: Aurora Borealis XV
Pedigree: Sweet Eva of Life
Pedigree: Gods Given Grace

Justice's full sibling since I can't find him - Pedigree: Nala maganda

For comparison purposes, this is a dog for which assuming he is bred to a bitch with full health certifications would justify a $2000-$2500 purchase price.http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=443458 Look at his outstanding construction in addition to his beautiful deep gold color. Look at the different accomplishments that show this is a correct, talented and trainable dog. Look how he has full certifications plus extras. 

There are tons more examples of deep gold dogs with full health certifications and achievements in the field dogs if you are up to the energy level. 

I would caution you just like I do the "cream" shoppers that it is possible but much, much more difficult to put color as a top priority in your search and find health certifications. Searching by color is how you find poor quality breeders. It is usually much more successful to find a reputable heritage breeder putting health first. 

If you don't care as much about health and color is the main priority, find a red pup as cheap as possible and buy insurance.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

thank you lj jack your extremely helpful , i haven't been searching by color but when i see the color i get so excited, any recommendations you know off hand that are good breeders ? 
familiar with these? 
goldenway goldens marlboro nj 
goodtime goldens bedford NY 
golden retrievers atlanta lee carroll
wyoming
dichi
gemini
crescent 

also wanted to add color doesn't mean its high energy it looks like you may have referenced to that in your post its just if they are field dogs than that gives them the high energy 
thanks


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

You asked about all of those breeders in prior posts and were provided answers. The energy and color issue was addressed in two posts because *you* brought it up and asked a question about it. I'm not quite certain what else can be answered, unless you have new, specific questions.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> What do you mean?


The top example lists "CARRIER" in the DNA results for progressive retinal atrophy. I assume that means a genetic trait that could be undesirable?


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

well yes but i wanted to know if YOU specifically knew anything about them since you sound well knowledgeable with this but OK than ty


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

its real sad that so many goldens i see and ask where they got them from -have bad reviews and no clearances online, i don't understand why somebody would get an unhealthy pup... horrible


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

kellyguy said:


> The top example lists "CARRIER" in the DNA results for progressive retinal atrophy. I assume that means a genetic trait that could be undesirable?


All the currently available DNA tests are for simple recessive issues. This means that dogs with any of the three statues can be responsibly used in breeding programs so as to not produce affected puppies. Pet homes should be looking for littered where no puppies will be affected. For pet homes both normal and carrier would be the same and equally desirable. 

The three statues are:

Normal - two normal genes means the dog does not have the issue itself nor can it produce it.
Carrier- one normal and one affected gene means this dog does not have the issue itself but it could produce it in offspring when bred to an affected or carrier. This dog should be bred to normal status dogs
Affected- two abnormal genes means this dog has the issue and could produce it in offspring when bred to an affected or carrier. This dog should be bred to normal

Again for pet homes carrier or Normal would be the desired status.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I can speak specifically to Crescent. My last dog was sired by a dog bred by Crescent. He was a rich medium golden, had excellent, correct structure and could have been titled in the breed ring. His temperament was exemplary. He was a magnificent dog, bred by responsible breeders who had clearances done on sire and dam, and who wanted to whelp puppies that were excellent representatives of their breed.

The posters on this board are trying their best to direct you to breeders like Crescent.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

kellyguy said:


> The top example lists "CARRIER" in the DNA results for progressive retinal atrophy. I assume that means a genetic trait that could be undesirable?


It's only a problem if bred to an 'affected' or another 'carrier' dog. The thing you might run into is breeding a carrier to an untested dog- a real problem there if that dog happens to also be a carrier or affected.
Otherwise it's no big deal. Just limits breeding possibilities.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> its real sad that so many goldens i see and ask where they got them from -have bad reviews and no clearances online, i don't understand why somebody would get an unhealthy pup... horrible


I'm puzzled about the common thing between the breeders you're interested in. They run the gamut from the Golden Retrievers of Atlanta site which appears to be in the high volume group (I say this because the site mentions a yearly AKC inspecton.They do not inspect breeders with a normal number of litters a year) with no titles and no clearances- I could tell that for certain if there were any registered names (I have looked at this site before so I'm pretty sure it has been discussed in the past) but I do not recognize the breeders name and I was an AGRC member for many years so I doubt they are active in the breed. Hope they get clearances but I don't hold hope out for that- 
and also on your list is Goodtimes in the NE which is a very active breeder whose dogs are lovely. 

Crescent's puppies will be darker and will be easy to live with. I know the bitch and I know the sire. She's due in about 3 -4 weeks. 

Try to avoid breeders whose sites do not have registered names on each dog's page. That's an easy way to not get intrigued with someone who is not making it easy for you (or us) to verify clearances. Also, on the one w the hard copies on their site. I'm sorry- but putting hard copies is absolutely no proof those clearances were done. Having them verified by OFA for a very minimal fee is the only way you can be sure they are real. And people who breed dogs have a responsibility to the dogs, their buyers, and the future of the breed. If that breeder knows enough to get hips and elbows on her boy, she knows enough to do it for the girls. And to say on her site she's selling genetically healthy puppies when she has no idea what she's selling genetically is just irresponsible and misleading to the buyer who is anxious to find a puppy and imagines people have to tell the truth on their site.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/108683-lee-caroll-cartersville-ga-2.html


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodtimes and Goldenway both nice dogs, but Prism just hooked you up with awesome connections right in your area.


----------



## rabidyankee (Sep 7, 2011)

I would recommend Harbor Creek Goldens in Harborcreek, PA. Just beware of this--we have had three Goldens--one lived to be 12.5, the next 15.5, and our current Golden is 5 and will not live past 6 since he was diagnosed with terminal t-cell lymphoma last February. It has cost us $12,000 so far to treat him. And he came from one of FL's top breeders who is nationally renowned. And we paid over $2,000 for him. Wherever you purchase your puppy, make sure you purchase health insurance for it. The highest rated company is Healthy Paws and you can purchase on-line. About $450 a year will get you 90% payback for all non-routine vet bills. Good luck in your search and do not think that even the most expensive GR from the best of breeders will always live to a rip old age.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Do you mean Harborview? Harbor creek yields nothng on a google search. Harborview is in Erie PA. 
To your point, Goldens - any Golden- can get cancer. It doesn't matter where they come from or what breeder- and it is so sad. Some lines do seem to 'carry' cancer genes, but many cases come out of the blue. No breeder intentionally creates a cancer- it sounds like you are blaming the breeder, which I'm sure is one of the many reactions one would go through when their beloved dog is ill... but in reality, environment plays a huge role as well. We just do not know yet how to breed around cancer, so other than doing due diligence and trying to avoid cancer based on the reports of others it is impossible. I encourage you to input your dog's pedigree on k9data and under honorifics (until he dies, then move it to DOD and COD) put his diagnosis. It is only through those sorts of efforts that a breeder can know there is a tendency to a cancer in a pedigree, and good breeders do look at every offspring, every sibling when they are choosing a stud dog. 
Insurance is a great comfort when you are treating any condition- I'm so sorry for what you are going through.

edit: I remember who your breeder is, and looked on k9data to see if your boy is there, but do not see him. It's possible he is there but his call name is not, and since I searched by kennel name and call name that lack would make nothing come up. If you are unsure as to how to do the database, and want to PM his sire and dam names to me I would be happy to put him in. If you send his registered name and # I can get his DOB etc as well. Then I would send you the link PM and you can input what you want to say there. It really IS an important tool for breeders and is a gift he can give to the breed.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

@Prism laura topping isnt having a litter anytime soon thats what she said to me in the email and crescent i didnt see darker girls but i will check again; also what do you mean when you say they don't have registered names? every website has names for their dogs... do you mean with a number underneath?


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> @Prism laura topping isnt having a litter anytime soon thats what she said to me in the email and crescent i didnt see darker girls but i will check again; also what do you mean when you say they don't have registered names? every website has names for their dogs... do you mean with a number underneath?


Dogs receive 2 names - a registered name and a call name. The registered name is what goes on the AKC papers, health clearances, etc. So if you know that name you can easily look up the dogs on k9data, AKC, and OFA websites. The kennel name of the breeder is usually the first word(s) in a registered name, so people know where the dog comes from. It is also typically long/a bunch of words, which is how you can distinguish it from the call name. A call name is the name you use for your dog - Brody, Gabby, Goldie, etc.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

thank you all of you !i will keep you updated with who i go with !


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

Not sure how far you are willing to travel from Jersey, but Adirondac Goldens has some darker litters and they are a well respected breeder. Adirondac Golden Retrievers

We love our red boy! I had looked into Bounder Hill and Ridley's but have heard bad things about Ridley's. And Bounder is just too far from us. Good luck!!


----------



## Foster's Mom (Nov 29, 2016)

Also, I totally agree about Harborview. They are at the top of our list for our next one! Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> @Prism laura topping isnt having a litter anytime soon thats what she said to me in the email and crescent i didnt see darker girls but i will check again; also what do you mean when you say they don't have registered names? every website has names for their dogs... do you mean with a number underneath?


A name like( I will use some of mine) Bourbon, Bikini, Lava..etc. ... that's a call name. The registered names that go with those are what are needed to verify clearances:
Prism's Neat, No Ice is Bourbon- Prism's Rayce You to the Waves is Bikini and Prism's Hot Rocks is Lava. With the registered names you can go to OFA and input into the search engine to get the clearances. 
Crescent's "Crew" is the one that's pregnant.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Foster's Mom said:


> Also, I totally agree about Harborview. They are at the top of our list for our next one! Beautiful dogs.


He didn't say 
Harborview- he said some other name, and the town's not right... so I suspect it's a not so known breeder he's talking about.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

Foster's Mom said:


> Not sure how far you are willing to travel from Jersey, but Adirondac Goldens has some darker litters and they are a well respected breeder. Adirondac Golden Retrievers
> 
> We love our red boy! I had looked into Bounder Hill and Ridley's but have heard bad things about Ridley's. And Bounder is just too far from us. Good luck!!


iv seen adirondac goldens but they are field dogs which means they're very high energetic dogs but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> A name like( I will use some of mine) Bourbon, Bikini, Lava..etc. ... that's a call name. The registered names that go with those are what are needed to verify clearances:
> Prism's Neat, No Ice is Bourbon- Prism's Rayce You to the Waves is Bikini and Prism's Hot Rocks is Lava. With the registered names you can go to OFA and input into the search engine to get the clearances.
> Crescent's "Crew" is the one that's pregnant.


i don't know how to use this site quite yet so forgive me but i think you sent me a private message and i thought i replied but it didnt send i guess because there is no message in my outbox..about crew and bourbon I'm trying to get in touch with her and she isn't answering i really want one from that litter! they aren't field dogs right?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She drives hang glider pilots around (I guess she actually picks them up) during the weekend so probably you'll hear from her today or tomorrow.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> She drives hang glider pilots around (I guess she actually picks them up) during the weekend so probably you'll hear from her today or tomorrow.


 @Prism i just spoke to yvonne she mentioned that its your bourbon thats being bred with crew ! so nice... do you have an email address or phone number we can speak on ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> @Prism i just spoke to yvonne she mentioned that its your bourbon thats being bred with crew ! so nice... do you have an email address or phone number we can speak on ?


You may want to contact her via a PM or she can contact you via one.
This info can not be posted on the board per GRF Rule #4.


----------



## Vivi Feinstein (Jun 23, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You may want to contact her via a PM or she can contact you via one.
> This info can not be posted on the board per GRF Rule #4.


oh oops.. how do i delete it? it seems like i cant pm someone i tried a few times nd it doesn't show in the outbox but i did get her email


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Vivi Feinstein said:


> oh oops.. how do i delete it? it seems like i cant pm someone i tried a few times nd it doesn't show in the outbox but i did get her email


You need 15 posts before you can send a PM. Looks like you're over that now so you can try again


----------

